# Indian basket knock off (NEW PICS!!!)



## DKMD (Sep 22, 2013)

I had chance to visit Jim Adkins at his house last year, and I got started on a Navajo wedding basket while I was there... Nearly a year later, I finally finished it! For those who don't know Jim, he's well known in turning circles for his wooden reproductions of Native American basket forms. My attempt should not be confused with the amazing works that Jim produces.

This is hard maple that has been turned and beaded on both sides... That's the easy part. From there, the pattern is laid out, and individual lines are burned about a millimeter apart to make the piece look like a woven basket. Copic markers are used to color the pattern.

This one is about 11.5 inches wide. Finished with Danish oil and Krylon UV resistant spray.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/dkmd1_zps404f7674.jpeg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/dkmd2_zps03a0a462.png

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/dkmd3_zps6b635f1f.png

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/dkmd4_zpse05aee89.png

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/dkmd5_zpseeae0fe8.jpeg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

David, that is beautiful. I have no idea how one would go about something like that but it looks very tedious. I've seen his work too (I think it was even you who told me about him) and I can't tell yours from his. Would you mind loading them to the WB PB account? I will PM you the account info. That deserves to be seen in more detail.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

thats frickin amazeing ---mega talent


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

wow thats amazing! I love that kind of stuff! VERY well done!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

Excellent work David! How many hours are in that thing? Absolutely beautiful


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

Beautiful! Looks like a ton of work, I think I would rather just try and weave a basket


----------



## DKMD (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

Thanks, y'all!

Kevin, the PB upload was a no go from my phone, and that's all I've got access to right now. Here's a close up shot:

[attachment=31530]

Scott, too many hours... Maybe 50? 75? I would just work into my eyes crossed then put it away for a while.

Barry, I think weaving would have been faster. If I get the urge to do another, I may see if there's a weaving class at the local college.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

Another amazing piece, thanks for sharing!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Indian basket knock off*

The Doc was gracious enough to allow me to upload larger pics to the WB PB account and update his OP. Look at the detail. Enjoy.

(Ken this belongs on our FB page as project of the month when you get a chance please.)


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2013)

50-75 hours....I think I would sharpen my "basket gouge". haha

It is a very nice peice.

Ray


----------



## SENC (Sep 22, 2013)

Spectacular, Keller!


----------

